# Utiliser la Time Capsule comme disque dur externe



## kmil87 (25 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment acheté une Time Capsule que je souhaiterais utiliser uniquement comme un outil de sauvegarde, sans la connecter à ma Freebox.

Ce que j'aimerais, c'est faire une sauvegarde Time Machine (ça j'ai réussi), et stocker ponctuellement des fichiers (photos, pdf, etc) sur la TC pour les récupérer en wifi.

Je voudrais aussi pouvoir partager ces fichiers avec un autre ordinateur de mon foyer (que ce deuxième mac puisse accéder aux fichiers que j'ai mis sur la TC en wifi).

Or, les fichiers que j'ai pour l'instant stockés sur le disque "Copie de sauvegarde" n'apparaissent pas visibles depuis le second ordi, mais seulement depuis le mien.

Idem pour le second mac, quand il met qqch sur la TC, rien n'apparaît quand je vais sur la TC depuis mon ordinateur.

Je ne comprends pas grand chose à tout ça, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir fait les bons paramétrages... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ce n'est sans doute pas très clair non plus, mais si qqun arrive à y comprendre qqch, je ne suis pas contre un peu d'aide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

si tu ne connectes pas la Time Capsule à la Freebox (pourquoi donc ?), comment est configuré le réseau ??

Quoi est connecté à quoi, et comment (Ethernet, wifi) ?


----------



## kmil87 (25 Février 2015)

Je vais essayé d'apporter une réponse la plus claire possible grâce au peu que je comprends à tout ça... lol

J'ai créé un réseau wifi propre à la Time Capsule. Ce qui fait qu'elle n'est connectée à rien physiquement et que je fais mes sauvegardes dessus en wifi, depuis mon macbook. Jusqu'à présent ça me convenait bien, mais maintenant je souhaiterais accéder à ces sauvegardes depuis un second macbook, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2015)

Pour ce qui concerne Time Machine, essaie comme ceci : clique sur l'icône de Time Machine dans la barre de menu, et appuie sur la touche Alt.

Clique sur : _"Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde"._

En ce qui concerne le réseau, tu as donc DEUX réseaux wifi, un de la box, et un de la TC, et tu changes de réseau pour faire les sauvegardes ?
Pour quelle raison ne connectes-tu pas la TC à la box ?


----------



## kmil87 (25 Février 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse !

Oui, j'ai deux réseaux wifi, un pour ma box et un pour la TC, et comme tu le supposes très bien, je switch pour faire les sauvegardes...

En fait je n'ai pas vraiment compris quel était l'avantage de connecter la TC à la box... Donc à ce jour je fais de cette façon...

Quand je fais "_Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde", _la liste est vide (quel que soit le réseau wifi sur lequel je suis...).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2015)

Si tu lis l'anglais, regarde cette page : http://pondini.org/TM/17.html

Pour le réseau, il serait beaucoup plus simple que la TC soit connectée à la box : tu n'aurais qu'un seul réseau, pas besoin de switcher de l 'un à l'autre.


----------



## kmil87 (28 Février 2015)

Bonjour et merci pour cette nouvelle réponse,

J'ai regardé un peu le lien que tu m'as donné, mais en plus de mal comprendre l'informatique, je comprends mal l'anglais... Donc les deux combinés...

En tous cas, j'ai maintenant accès à la sauvegarde TM de mon Mac (Mac 1) quand je fais "_Parcourir d'autres disques de sauvegarde" _(on progresse !! lol).

Mais je n'ai pas accès à la sauvegarde TM de l'autre Mac (Mac 2)... Ce qui fait que je peux toujours accéder aux sauvegardes que j'ai fait depuis mon mac, mais toujours pas à celles effectuées depuis l'autre mac...


----------

